# Mtnl Wi-Fi Modem



## paroh (Dec 11, 2008)

*  Promotional offer for Wi-Fi Modem  deposit charges.*​   (i)The  existing Broadband subscriber can change over to Wi-Fi without any extra charges  but service charges of Rs. 75/-  for Wi-Fi modem will be charged instead of  Rs. 50/- per month.

(ii)For new booking, Rs. 300/-  (Non-refundable) will be charged for Wi-Fi instead of Rs. 800/- being charged  now.

(iii)The  offer is valid for both Type-II and Type-IV Wi-Fi modems.

This offer is valid from * 1.12.2008 to 31.1.2009 *.

       Other terms & conditions will remain same.

Source 
	
	



```
*mtnldelhi.in/wifi_011008.htm
```

Can any one explain what is the difference between the Type-II and Type-IV Wi-Fi modems and tell me which one is best.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 13, 2008)

Any such offers for BSNL DataOne?? i need a Wi-Fi Modem and get rid of my existing non wifi modem (type I)..


----------

